# Funny Pics



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay.....I thought that I'd make a game up called "Funny Photo".

Here's how it works.......You post a pic, the funniest one you have. Then, I pick a winner out of every 5 pics. Whoever wins gets to pick the next funny photo!

Here's mine.......(Not of a goat but of one of our sheep.)









Though that one was so funny........ :laugh:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

What a great idea! And that pic is TOO FUNNY! :laugh: What a riot these critters are! (she says as she runs out to the goat pen with her camera...)


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

that is a silly photo! :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

:laugh: Here's mine


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL this will be fun 

I don't know if this one fits funny or SCARY LOL


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

HoosierShadow, that is a pretty goat you have there. What breed?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Lost Praire yours should replace the shocked emocon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe... :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Those 2 look like they are yelling to each other.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!!!

I agree Logan too funny!

Mistydaiz - she's a nubian/boer mix


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

My good old Juli girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe... :laugh:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's my funny photo, this is my bottle baby Faith. She climbs up on the rabbit cage to look for me.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey leave my pant ties alone I want to keep them on LOL!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

:laugh: 
My goats are always trying to eat my pants too!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

:angelgoat:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

And the winner is...........Lost Prairie!!!!!   

Lost Prairie, YOU get to pick the next winning funny photo!!!!
And I forgot to mention that you can pick any of the past funny photos to. Sorry.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay............Here's another one of my "Funny Photos."   

*EEEEK!!!!!!!! There's a MOUSE!!!!!!!*


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

:stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

:ROFL: gotmygoatMTJ


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Her ears were soo big I couldn't resist her. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

nubians2 said:


> Her ears were soo big I couldn't resist her. :laugh:


LOL! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Where is Brook? :laugh:

She fell asleep in the hay bag @ a show and we were flipping out! lol! then she stuck her head out! We took her out and she went right back in!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

nubians2 said:


> Her ears were soo big I couldn't resist her. :laugh:


 :ROFL: She looks like a bunny!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I was looking for a pic earlier and came across this one, hehe....

He was standing guard while she attacked the bear LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

that is so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh ...that is adorable....


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

nubians2 said:


> Her ears were soo big I couldn't resist her. :laugh:


 :laugh: She's adorable! I wouldn't have been able to resist her either! She reminds me of The Flying Nun :ROFL: Anyone remember that?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I almost felt guilty posting her picture and making fun of her. At that point I was looking for goat to milk someday. I thought many people would look her over because of her ears and it wouldn't matter for milk. She is now my herd queen and had triplet bucklings last year as ff and they all had perfect ears. She is 75% recorded grade. Her parents are nubians but a couple generations back was a toggenburg on moms side. Her ears have dropped alot but dont go all the way down except when she was pregnant. The bigger her belly got the higher her ears would go.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

nubians2 said:


> Her ears were soo big I couldn't resist her. :laugh:


She is too cute reminds me of a lop x bunny I dig her! Oh and yes flying NUN Hahahah :slapfloor: I think more cute than funny


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey goatgirl, which goat is that in your last pic?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

mistydaiz, that is Cherry Blossom as a baby.

By the way, I sent you a e-mail. Did you get it???? :whatgoat:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Was the title, "Spring Kids"?
Yes I got that one. I am still waiting for recent pics of your pregnant does 
I will send you one of Cartridges. She is huge!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yep, that's the one!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Oops. I meant to say Catydid, not Cartridges. This phone I'm using decided to put a different word when I was typing.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a funny one. We noticed this after we posted it on our website :roll: 
Goliath looks like he has a flower growing out of his rear!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They all gave me a chuckle, but the winner is Nubians2!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Ooooh, good choise, Lost Prarie!

Nubians2, YOU are the next WINNER!!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Nubians2-Nubians2!!! Were is the funny photo??? :whatgoat:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok I pick GotmyGoat. I love the picture of the goat biting the person in the leg. That is great!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Alright, GotMyGoat, it's YOUR turn!!!

Pick the next funny photo!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

haha...here's one from my son's doe when she was a baby.

Not sure what this should be titled..

OMG HE"S NOT MY MOM? or OMG IT"S THE WETHER RUN FOR YOUR LIFE! heh...either way, she was running right at him, and put on the brakes and dodged away...he never tried to butt, he just stood there with that expression...clearly not amused LOL









Okay not sure if we can post more than one, sorry if we can't but came across these and know I'll forget about them!










Where's Dude? LOL









OMG!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I like the one of your daughter and the baby. Their expression is the same


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

nubians2 said:


> I like the one of your daughter and the baby. Their expression is the same


Thanks LOL It always makes me smile/laugh. Those two were soooo close, I wish he had been a doe so we could have kept him! My 5yo has been begging me to print that out for her, so I am going to have to do that


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry I took so long D: I didn't know my picture was chosen! Thank you thegoatgirl for letting me know! 

I think Hoosiershadow's goat with the cap is my favorite! I love it!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Dancing? :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so cute.... :thumb:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Kylee those are such pretty colored goats. Cute picture!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Kylee, too cute!

Ok here is mine,* Gracie Appleseed!* lol! the grain scoop fit perfect on her head at 3 days old! :laugh:
[attachment=0:3k2saray]GracieAppleseed.jpg[/attachment:3k2saray]


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is adorable! :laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

:laugh: SOOOO cute!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my... those last 2 pics are really cute ... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## animaldude888 (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## animaldude888 (Jun 24, 2014)

That's Cora 2ndays after we got her and June


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like someone got away, LOL


----------

